# Camping anyone? Log cabin on wheels!



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey, that's nice!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I saw it on a travel channel show. They sell plans for a ton of different styles, pretty cool. Maybe if I have my kiddo pitch it as a play house I'll get one haha!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Make that 2 please. I'll pm you my address for the free shipping
:clap::rofl:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Rascaholic said:


> Make that 2 please. I'll pm you my address for the free shipping
> :clap::rofl:


I'll get right on that :lol:

Here's the site for them. There are a ton of options, lots of cute plans. What they charge for them is a bit much but I could see making one yourself with plans fairly cost effective. I told my hubby last night that we already have an extra flat bed trailer, get to it! He didn't find me very amusing :wink: 
Tumbleweed Tiny House Company


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Supposedly people actually LIVE in those tiny homes! Fulltime living... not just a vacation. 

Very cute but I would go insane after a few days of being jammed in one!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I love it!
I could easily live in it by myself - but not with anyone else (especially DH - he's a space hog, lol)


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I saw that too Del. The guy that created them lives in one year round. Don't think I could do it either.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

We actually looked into those for the summer months for my husband so he didn't have a 160 mile round trip all the time.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah, I could easily live in one of these if I had an indoor arena and gianormous barn...no family, and a fridge.


----------

